# Omega Mark V11 6b/159 Wristwatches



## mike Morrison (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a watch c 1948 with HS ^8

8020 and believe it came from North East of Scotland

Can I assume it is from Lossiemouth or Kinloss and is an original war watch ?

Do these have any value at the moment ?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It is an issued watch and they are collectible. Photos are always very helpful 



















(seller's pic)


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice vintage........ never see one like this before... good for a dress watch....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool Colin, and I didnt know that Bradford on Avon was the Chronometer Dept, youd think there should be better Mil watches floating round Bristol and Bath... hmm...


----------

